# Time Skylon vs Pinnarello f8 vs 2016 Madone vs S-Works Tarmac vs ? All around quality



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new bike and not finding any info on the Time SKYLON.
I have a all 6/4 Ti Lynskey Litespeed Vortex. So the new bike must be better than the Vortex. I am not interested in a 1 dimensional bike.
MUST have/be:
smooth not a jackhammer ride.
Light
sprint well
climb well
descend well
corner well
good on none smooth roads
ok in the rain
some aero to it.
a good warranty and company backing it.
A great all around bike!
I rode the 2015 F8 with the Cervelo R5 and did not like the R5=harsh.
F8 seemed nice in all aspects.
What have you all experienced?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Very surprised to hear the R5 called harsh. You can cross the Tarmac right off of your list then.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

I've had many,many framesets. .Colnago C50, C59, DeRosa King. . Now on a Time NXS, and it's my favorite bike by a long shot. It has the quality and fit/finish of a custom frame three times the cost. Stiff, yet compliant over crappy "chip seal" roads. Time controls 100% of the manufacturing process and it shows.


----------



## Rider7 (Sep 5, 2011)

If it helps, I recently posted the following (with a few edits) on WeightWeenies: 

Five weeks ago I finished building up my Time Skylon (with standard fork) – the black and white colour scheme. Super Record mechanical. Bora one 50 tubular wheels. Zipp SL-70 Aero bars. Drop dead gorgeous. Looks fast and menacing leaning on a wall. Lots of spontaneous compliments.
Stiffest bottom bracket and front end I’ve ever ridden. Feels like none of your effort goes to waste. I’m tall and ride the largest frames which tend to be quite whippy. Can be a problem on high speed descents. My Colnago C59 is good for that but the Skylon is perfect.
Faster on the flats and descents than my Colnago C59 which has similar components but less aero Bora Ultra 35s and standard handlebars. The Skylon’s slightly heavier aero frame and deeper section wheels mean it’s a bit less snappy and not quite as fast on climbs. But it still sprints and climbs extremely well. A shorter wheelbase due to a steeper head tube makes it very responsive. Corners well though not with the perfection of the Colnago which corners like a dream. 
The frame soaks up minor imperfections but is less forgiving on rough surfaces - an Aktiv fork would help with that - though I still feel in control. 

Comes in at 15.2 lbs with pedals. Great for an XL frame that is aero with deep section wheels. Particularly given the strength and stiffness of the frame.
Has the following components:
- XL Skylon frame with standard fork
- 2015 Campy Super Record 53 by 39 and 11 to 25 cassette.
- Campy Bora one 50 tubular wheels with 700 by 25 Conti Competition tires (love the ride and cornering on the wider tires)
- 44 width c-c Zipp SL70 Aero Carbon handlebars (very comfortable and look amazing).
- 140 mm 3T Arx Team Stem +/- 17 degrees (allows for a lower more aero position over the bars)
- Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle (so light it floats out of the box but is my favourite saddle as far as comfort)
- Look Keo Blade Carbon Ti pedals
- Elite carbon Aero bottles and cages

This bike is a thrill to ride. There is a rawness to the speed that comes from the aero design and the stiffness - feels surreal. I love this bike and can’t wait to race it next year.


----------

